# Commissioned Dizzy Gillespie Ceramophone



## Bob in SF (Apr 8, 2016)

This was a fun commission: a jazz lover asked me to "bring Dizzy Gillespie back to life - in any way possible".

I came up with this simple idea which I (humbly) call a Markison Ceramophone; consists of a hand thrown (black mountain cone 10) ceramic base with a sgraffito technique portrait of Dizzy scratched through a thin layer of porcelain back to the darker clay body when leather dry, base then bisque fired at cone 6, then clear-glazed and final fired at cone 10, Bluetooth wireless speaker fitted into the scroll-sawn cone (concentric 1cm thick rings cut at 28 degree angles into 3/4" thick pine, then reassembled and glued up)/lathe finished using Cole jaws and then shellacked to capture mid and high tones (ceramic base acts as "woofer"), cone then fitted into the base; music beamed from cell phone or other device via Bluetooth from up to 30' away - nice full warm sound (customer happy, now wants Django Reinhardt, Louis Armstrong, Charlie Parker, Sarah Vaughan and John Coltrane ceramophones - but willing to wait a while):



























More fun ahead.

Best regards, Bob


----------



## magpens (Apr 8, 2016)

You're amazing, Bob !!!! . That's outstanding !!


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 8, 2016)

Heartfelt thanks, Mal!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 8, 2016)

What interesting things you make! Very nice work.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow! That's great.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 8, 2016)

Lots of creativity and talented on display in that piece.  Way cool!


----------



## tjseagrove (Apr 8, 2016)

And I actually knew what you were talking about with the ceramics.  Have a potter in my house who has done many firings at the studio...

Great imagination and work there combining 2 disciplines for a very unique end result.
34


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 8, 2016)

Many thanks, Chris, Jim, Cody, and Tom!

I see the potter's wheel as a vertical lathe with a different kind of mess.

Here's the set of prototypes that I made to test the validity and versatility of the concept:





Have a fine weekend everyone.

- Bob


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 8, 2016)

Very, Very Cool Bob!

I am sure your customer appreciates your concept, design and execution in this project. Your mixing your art mediums and adding the electronics makes this a very special art piece!

Please post pics of the others as you get to them.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 8, 2016)

Indeed a man of many talents, Bob.
Great concept, great outcome and a stunning piece.
Congratulations.

Bob.


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

Sincere thanks, Charlie and Bob!

More fun ahead.


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 9, 2016)

Bob in SF said:


> This was a fun commission: a jazz lover asked me to "bring Dizzy Gillespie back to life - in any way possible".
> 
> I came up with this simple idea which I (humbly) call a Markison Ceramophone; consists of a hand thrown (black mountain cone 10) ceramic base with a sgraffito technique portrait of Dizzy scratched through a thin layer of porcelain back to the darker clay body when leather dry, base then bisque fired at cone 6, then clear-glazed and final fired at cone 10, Bluetooth wireless speaker fitted into the scroll-sawn cone (concentric 1cm thick rings cut at 28 degree angles into 3/4" thick pine, then reassembled and glued up)/lathe finished using Cole jaws and then shellacked to capture mid and high tones (ceramic base acts as "woofer"), cone then fitted into the base; music beamed from cell phone or other device via Bluetooth from up to 30' away - nice full warm sound (customer happy, now wants Django Reinhardt, Louis Armstrong, Charlie Parker, Sarah Vaughan and John Coltrane ceramophones - but willing to wait a while):
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

Heartfelt thanks, Ernie!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Sataro (Apr 9, 2016)

Very amazing work you do. Great job!


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks, Billy!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 14, 2016)

Very cool.  I really like it and the concept.


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 14, 2016)

Many thanks, Cindy!

You'd be surprised at the warmth, resonance, and presence that comes out of the 1cm wall thickness pine wood speaker - and fun to make.

Warm regards, Bob


----------



## OZturner (Aug 25, 2016)

Incredible range of Skills Bob.
Is there no end to your Range of Interests, and Talents.
The only burning question I have, is "How do you find the Necessary Time."
I have been retired since Early 2000, and I just wouldn't have sufficient time to perform a Quarter of what you Undertake and Achieve.
I know the Old Adage, "That if you want something Done, Give it to the Busiest Person".
On that Basis, Bob, looks like a lot more is going to be coming your Way.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 25, 2016)

Many thanks for the kind words, Brian.

One of my time-turning points was when I met Stephen LaBerge, PhD - "Father" of lucid dreaming - i.e. driving your dreams without awakening.  His books and Robert Waggoner's book are fine guides.  If you prefigure your work "in the dreamscape", you get into the shop and the job is done before it begins.  This is also what I learned when I became a jazz musician in my teens - unique (musical) stories which are shared "waking dreams".

Happy THursday - Bob


----------

